# ISQL errors



## Nightingale (Jun 23, 2003)

My computer is running Win2K.  Every so often, generally when I'm running a graphics intensive program like Everquest or Photoshop, the computer will randomly reboot or blue screen with a message saying "ISQL Error...beginning dump of virtual memory".  It also does this frequently when I'm trying to install new hardware and drivers.  A friend went through my computer and ruled out software errors and pretty much all the hardware except the motherboard and chip, because I had enough spare components lying around for us to replace everything else and we still continued to get the errors.

So, I've pretty much come to the conclusion that I need a new chip/motherboard...anyone got any suggestions?  I've got an AMD Athlon 1700 XP chip now, and I think its called a Dragon KV7 Motherboard.   Should I go Pentium?  AMD again? or something else entirely? I run a lot of graphics intensive programs.

Any help would be MUCH appreciated!

Thanks!

-Nightingale


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2003)

AMD basically is (or was as of last year...I know, things change) the best for graphics.  I run straight AMD stuff, and refuse to go back to Intel.

Are you runing SQL on your box?  All of the info I could find seems to indicate its with SQL server.

Closest I can get is something about "ODBC"


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 23, 2003)

what's SQL?


----------



## Kirk (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Closest I can get is something about "ODBC" *



How software connects to data bases .. the predecessor to COM.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *what's SQL? *



It stands for Structure Query Language, it's used to access (store, query, delete, modify) data on databases.  It's the hot 
new db "thang".  

NO idea why you're having that error, but the first thing I'd try is to 1) shut down anything not associated to the project at hand,
and see if you get the same error, and 2) increase the virtual
memory on you computer  (under my computer .. should be about
110% ).

Good luck!


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 23, 2003)

LOL. been there. done dat.

Basically, we disabled all non essential programs (everything but the OS, which we've reinstalled twice).  

We then disabled all non essential hardware (pretty much everything but the hard drive, graphics card, motherboard and chip...took out modem, sound card, and everything that is not absolutely essential)

We then got my friend's hard drive (he's got the exact same hardware as I do, we built our computers at the same time) and put it in my computer.   He's had no problems with his system, but put that hard drive in my system, same errors.

Next, we took his video card and put it in my system.  Same errors.  

So, basically, we ruled out everything but the motherboard and chip.


----------



## Seig (Jun 25, 2003)

I know I'm a bit late to chime in on this.  It has been my expereince that 95% of the time when you get frequent memory dumps, it's the hard drive.


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 25, 2003)

well, I replaced the motherboard and chip...
and the problem is solved.
YAY!


----------



## Seig (Jun 25, 2003)

I was just stating that for future reference, check your HDD first.  Glad to hear it's working!


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *well, I replaced the motherboard and chip...
> and the problem is solved.
> YAY! *



What mobo/CPU combo did you go with?

Cthulhu


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I was just stating that for future reference, check your HDD first.  Glad to hear it's working! *



The hard drive was our first thought too.  Checking the hard drive was the first thing we did... we not only reloaded the entire system twice, we replaced my hard drive with my friends...he had the exact same hardware setup, and his drive had never had a problem...stick it in my system, and sure enough BSOD crashies! LOL.

I've got an AMD 2200 chip, and I forget the name of the motherboard.  Fry's had a bundle special for $139.00  If I went pentium, it would've cost me over $100 more, so I figured what the hell, I'm broke. I'm gonna go with the cheap stuff and see if it works, and if it doesn't, I'll return it and get the expensive stuff. cheap stuff seems to be working fine.

-N-


----------

